# Hyatt Tahoe Owners



## Carmel85 (May 20, 2010)

Any Hyatt Tahoe owners out here on Tug?


----------



## wilma (May 20, 2010)

Yes, I own 2 weeks.


----------



## stacylee (May 20, 2010)

I own 1 week, my mom owns 1 week and my brother owns 2 weeks-so 4 weeks between my immediate family


----------



## dvc_john (May 20, 2010)

I own 1 Tahoe week, but I've only stayed there once. I use my points for various Hyatt's, but most often for Coconut Plantation since I go to Florida a lot. (So far have stayed at 11 of the Hyatt resorts.)


----------



## heathpack (May 20, 2010)

Yes we own a High Sierra week.

H


----------



## jjs17 (May 21, 2010)

Yes, I have two weeks.


----------



## calgal (May 21, 2010)

One week here.


----------



## tahoeJoe (May 25, 2010)

*yes*

yes, just checking in.

-TJ


----------



## robertr55 (Jun 17, 2010)

1 week here...


----------



## Snow&Sun (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes, my family owns a week. Why


----------



## Carmel85 (Jun 28, 2010)

BUMP BUMP

Great weather right now in Tahoe.

Anybody going to the HOA Board meeting on July 13?


----------



## Denise L (Jun 30, 2010)

We own one week at the Hyatt Tahoe.

In Carmel this week!


----------



## Carmel85 (Aug 11, 2010)

Calling all Hyatt Tahoe owners the ballots are coming to your home early next week.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Aug 13, 2010)

Carmel85 said:


> Calling all Hyatt Tahoe owners the ballots are coming to your home early next week.



What happened to the nominating committee recommendations?   Did incumbent board member Steve Dallas get a recommendation? He should, that guy has really watched out for owners and saved us money. Plus, he is VERY passionate about Hyatt. 

-TJ


----------

